# for sale 1973 2002tii



## hanlee (Aug 25, 2011)

i have two orange 2002tii. 72 and 73. need to sell. both are california cars and 2 owner cars. perfectly maintained and better then new. all original


----------



## TommyR117 (May 20, 2012)

where are you located? I live in southern cali and would like to stop by and look if i may.


----------



## hanlee (Aug 25, 2011)

Santa Monica


----------



## jayhawkblk (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you have pics and what is your asking prices? I live in Palm Springs and looking for a 2002


----------



## psymon (Sep 20, 2002)

Interested in pics and prices as well.


----------



## jprinz (Apr 11, 2013)

Interested in some pics, still available?


----------



## hanlee (Aug 25, 2011)

send me your email and ill send you pictures


----------



## jprinz (Apr 11, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## SBMarc (May 14, 2013)

*Cars still available? Please let me know.*



hanlee said:


> i have two orange 2002tii. 72 and 73. need to sell. both are california cars and 2 owner cars. perfectly maintained and better then new. all original


Please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Old school bmw (May 26, 2013)

Hi hanlee
Just wondering if the two cars are still available
If they are if you could send me some pictures / info / prices that would be great
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------

